# Snowboarding bag size



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Bigger is in most cases better.





SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

I have the 165 lowroller from two seasons ago, board is a 159. I love this bag, I jam it with more than I need nearly every time, but I do put my boots and helmet in a boot bag. Probably could get the boots in, but not the helmet. I know on Delta board and boot bags count as one bag.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

What size is you board? 
I'm asking since if the board is way snaller that the bag, the bag will lack stabilization by the board and have a "kink" while pulling... and already the 157 hardly fits into a Volvo xc60 straight way... 
My Dakine low roller 157 fits 3 boards, 2 bindings, boots, poles, skins, helmet, goggle case, backprotector, 2 pairs of gloves. The split stuff could easily be replaced by clothes you need for a weekend.

BTW: A Low roller 157 fits even boards of 164 size...


----------



## vroble (Nov 24, 2013)

My board is a size 157 I want to keep the bindings on the board get a pair of boots in a helmet and all my layers including jacket pants gloves hats etc. also I would like to fit in my gopro case which is fairly small and goggle case....I understand a bigger bag could result in that "slack" areas when wheeling around if not packed up all the way but could I fit all this into the size 157 bag? I just feel with a 157 size board the 165 bag is going to be a lot bigger but i still want to be able to pack all my stuff into one bag


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

My advice with bags is when in doubt, always buy bigger. You can always stuff something into the bag to make up the difference if there is a gap on the top/bottom (I used to stick a set of old back-up pants to even out the gap in my old bag) but you can't do anything about a bag that is too small.


----------



## G.I.Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a 157 Process flying V, you'll want the 165. That's what I got and everything fits no problem. I'm not sure about the helmet though, as I have mine attached to my backpack when I go anywhere.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a Dakine tour bag. Do not know how different from the Roller the conception is, BUT I bought a 175 and my 170 board barely fits in it. No way it could accept 175.

Definatly go 1 size bigger.


----------



## vroble (Nov 24, 2013)

@SGboarder what size bag do you have?


----------



## vroble (Nov 24, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> I have used a Dakine Low Roller and it fit a 159 board with no problems (plus a 145 board, 2 pairs of bindings, a pair of boots, and a few pieces of outerwear).


What size bag did you get?


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Just get the 165. I fit three boards, all my outerwear, boots, bindings, base layers, waxing gear in mine. I've fit 172 skis in it too.


----------



## stewie999 (Mar 23, 2017)

vroble said:


> Hey guys I'm buying the dakine low roller snowboard bag and having trouble deciding what size I should get. I have a 157 size board but I also want to be able to fit all my gear: boots, bindings, jacket, pants, all outerwear, layers and helmet. I'm stuck between the size 157 or 165 size bags. Does anyone have this bag or could tell me what the best option here to do is? Thanks


Hi,

May I ask what size did you get in the end? I'm in the same situation and would like to learn from the experience.

Much thanks!


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

Bamfboardman said:


> Just get the 165. I fit three boards, all my outerwear, boots, bindings, base layers, waxing gear in mine. I've fit 172 skis in it too.



Yep, ditto, go bigger.

My boards are 156 and 159.

I bought the 165. It was also the same price as the smaller one.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

You can save space in the bag by wearing your boots and bindings on the plane.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

You cannot fit gear, clothes and snowboard properly in a 157 bag for a 157 board.
I have a 162 bag with a 158 board and I can fit in some stuff but not a lot.
A bigger bag will allow you to use your board bag as luggage. Then you just use a small cabin luggage and you are good to go.


----------



## tehele (Mar 9, 2017)

I wouldn't go to big, these bags can get quite heavy


----------



## stewie999 (Mar 23, 2017)

Hey Man,

Did you get Dakine Low Roller bag? Is it unstable since you get a larger than board bag?

thx


----------



## stewie999 (Mar 23, 2017)

motleybeast said:


> Yep, ditto, go bigger.
> 
> My boards are 156 and 159.
> 
> I bought the 165. It was also the same price as the smaller one.


Hey Man,

Did you get Dakine Low Roller bag? Is it unstable since you get a larger than board bag?

thx


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

Fielding said:


> You can save space in the bag by wearing your boots and bindings on the plane.


Ha ha, and bindings??? I'd like to see that!




tehele said:


> I wouldn't go to big, these bags can get quite heavy


You don't have to fill it to the brim.




stewie999 said:


> Hey Man,
> 
> Did you get Dakine Low Roller bag? Is it unstable since you get a larger than board bag?
> 
> thx


Yes, I got the Low Roller bag. I haven't used it anger yet. But I have done a test run, i.e, packing everything in, seeing where everything fits. At the moment, I'm up to 1 board (159), 1 pair of bindings, 2 pairs of boots, 2 jackets and 2 pairs of pants. There seems to be plenty of room left. When we go to Japan, it'll be just me and my son. I'll use the low roller for most of the equipment, and then I've got a Samsonite hard case for our other stuff. I haven't weighed it yet with all the stuff in, so not sure about that.
Not sure what you mean by unstable, but just dragging it up and down the driveway and round the back of the house, it seemed ok to me.


----------



## stewie999 (Mar 23, 2017)

motleybeast said:


> Ha ha, and bindings??? I'd like to see that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. what I meant unstable is if the bag is bigger than board, the top of it may be sloppy/unstable when you drag it


----------

